# أخوكم ناوي يدخل الهندسة الميكاترونكس ,,, لكن اريد ان استفسر؟؟



## mohmmad sliman (27 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني انا محمد سليمان من السعودية قررت اني ادرس الهندسة الميكاترونكس 

لكن عندي بعض الاسئلة المجهولة 

1. كم معدل رواتب الهندسة الميكاترونكس ؟؟؟
2. أفضل الجامعات العالمية في تدريس الهندسة الميكاترونكس ؟؟ >> ناوي آخذ بعثة باذن الله 
3. الدراسة غالبا هل تعتمد على المجال الكتابي أو العملي ؟؟
4. مدة الدراسة بالهندسة الميكاترونكس؟؟


آسف على الاطالة 
مستقبلي بيد الله جل جلاله ثم بين ايدكم واتمنى افادتي 
​*


----------



## mohmmad sliman (28 يوليو 2010)

أفا ما فيش ردود
فين اخواننا المشرفين والاعضاء 

أنا والله أبغاها تكون بسرعة لان التقديم راح يفوت اذا كان هناك تأخر


----------



## mohmmad sliman (29 يوليو 2010)

4 أيام ولا يوجد رد !!


----------



## mohmmad sliman (30 يوليو 2010)

5 ايام ولا يوجد رد

اين المشرفين اين الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## زرقة السماء (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..

أخي ستجد الكثير من المواضيع و المناقشات حول هذا الموضوع كل ما عليك هو البحث في هذا القسم و بالتوفيق....


----------



## mohmmad sliman (31 يوليو 2010)

ممكن تعطيني رابط المواضيع


----------



## زرقة السماء (31 يوليو 2010)

mohmmad sliman قال:


> ممكن تعطيني رابط المواضيع



بكل سرور

 ماهي ميكاترونكس !
*مثبــت:* نقاش : في أى مكان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس 

و هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1372622-post19.html\
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## mohmmad sliman (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي/اختي زرقة السماء 

لكن ما وجدت افضل جامعة في العالم لديها افضل المعامل على تدريس هذه الهندسة ؟؟

أتمنى الرد 

وشكرا


----------



## mohmmad sliman (31 يوليو 2010)

------------------------

للاستفادة جميع جامعات العالم المشهورة في تعليم الهندسة الميكاترونكس في هذا الرابط :
http://www.mechatronik.uni-linz.ac.at/links/worldwide.html

----------------------


وشـــكـــرا ,,


----------



## زرقة السماء (1 أغسطس 2010)

mohmmad sliman قال:


> ------------------------
> 
> للاستفادة جميع جامعات العالم المشهورة في تعليم الهندسة الميكاترونكس في هذا الرابط :
> http://www.mechatronik.uni-linz.ac.at/links/worldwide.html
> ...




شكرا على الرابط


----------



## mohmmad sliman (1 أغسطس 2010)

عذرا 
انا لا اسمح بتعديل المشاركة يا تجعلينها كلها يا تحذفيها بالكامل 

هذا من جهدي ولدي الحق بابقائه او حذفه 

وشكرا ,,,


----------



## عمر البسام (1 أغسطس 2010)

هلا والله ..

ماعندي خلفيه صراحه بس اتمنى تدرس شي موجود بسوق العمل عندنا علشان مايروح تعب الدراسه 

موفق


----------

